# Zebralight, WOW! I'm blown away!



## Snow (May 2, 2008)

Just got my Zebralight H30 Q5 from fenix store yesterday and I'm in love. I cannot believe how good the quality is. If you handed it to me and told me it was a Surefire, I'd believe you. Absolutely perfect in every detail. I took it to my girlfriend's last night and as it happened, I needed to tighten something up under the hood of my car before I left. The beam pattern is better than any headlamp I've ever used. It lit up everything in front of me with no glare or hotspot. When I got home, I used it to read a bit before bed and found it better than my usual lamp or even the overhead lights. I can't say enough good about this light. I haven't been this satisfied with a purchase in a long time.:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## RGB_LED (May 2, 2008)

Congrats on the great purchase. I would have to wholeheartedly agree with you about the Zebralight... I was initially skeptical as well but, after receiving my H50 last year, I find it is one of the most useful lights that I own. The design is straightfoward and elegant in its simplicity, quality is outstanding, form factor is so small and the UI is dead-simple to use. 

I can hardly wait for my H30 to arrive as it runs perfectly with RCR123's. That and the upcoming 18650 version of the Zebralight...


----------



## matrixshaman (May 2, 2008)

Zebralights seem to have that effect on people - I was late in discovering this little gem and now own 4 of them. They are very useful. I was surprised that my wife wanted to use mine recently as she's got this 'anti-geek' mindset and then asked to use it a second time. Wonders will never cease.
:lolsign:


----------



## BIGIRON (May 2, 2008)

Me too. Maybe the single most useful light I now have (H30). Have the H50 on the way.


----------



## LED_Thrift (May 2, 2008)

RGB_LED said:


> ...The design is straightfoward and *elegant in its simplicity*, quality is outstanding, form factor is so small and the UI is dead-simple to use.


 [_emphasis added_]

Great description of a great light.


----------



## Snow (May 2, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> Zebralights seem to have that effect on people - I was late in discovering this little gem and now own 4 of them. They are very useful. I was surprised that my wife wanted to use mine recently as she's got this 'anti-geek' mindset and then asked to use it a second time. Wonders will never cease.
> :lolsign:


 

When I showed it to my girlfriend last night, she mentioned that she might like to have one for a purse light. I'd happily order another.

Forgot to mention that I have it running on an RCR123A, another huge plus to this light IMO.


----------



## peskyphotons (May 4, 2008)

I bought a H50 and it has really surprised me. I have found it to be very useful. Most of what I want to use a headlight for is within a few feet and the even light is just fantastic. I am really looking forward to the H51 with the pushbutton interface and narrower spread of the H30.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## GhostReaction (May 5, 2008)

Is there a firm date as to when the H51 will be released or is this just vapor? The H51 seems to me like the most useful and practical headlamp



peskyphotons said:


> I am really looking forward to the H51 with the pushbutton interface and narrower spread of the H30.
> 
> Thanks,
> Alex


----------



## kaichu dento (May 5, 2008)

GhostReaction said:


> Is there a firm date as to when the H51 will be released or is this just vapor? The H51 seems to me like the most useful and practical headlamp


Maybe Zebralight will see this and give us an answer.

As much as I want to order an H50, the width of the beam is a no-go for me and giving it the slightly narrower beam of the H30, along with the switching would have me ordering a couple right now.:twothumbs


----------



## karlthev (May 5, 2008)

This is a great little light and, so far this year, one of the best buys I'd have to say.


Karl


----------



## Dadof6 (May 5, 2008)

The Zebralight was my selection of best light of 2007. Just a dang cool lamp.


----------



## TorchBoy (May 5, 2008)

peskyphotons said:


> I am really looking forward to the H51 with the pushbutton interface and narrower spread of the H30.


Well, I feel really out of the loop - I hadn't even heard of the H51 (vapourware or not).


----------



## nekomane (May 5, 2008)

H51


----------



## Tarlach (May 5, 2008)

Well that's all great, but where can I get a H30 from? Everyone is out of stock


----------



## herbicide (May 5, 2008)

https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=89&products_id=455 - Zebralight H30


----------



## Tarlach (May 5, 2008)

... yeah they are out of stock also


----------



## herbicide (May 5, 2008)

*adds to cart*

Ah, I see...

*shrugs, orders*

I can wait.


----------



## jayflash (May 6, 2008)

My CC was charged on 4/11/08 and still no light.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (May 6, 2008)

Im thinking of buying one, should I? Probably a dumb question huh?  I know what the answer will be, but since Ive heard that fenix are comin out with a headlamp no? And that zebralight will come out with a 18650 headlamp, im not sure Im doing the right thing buying the H30? It seems to be a very nice little lamp, nice floody beam, enought output? etc. Its not to expensive either.
So should I? If I would have a three outside where it grew money on, I would have bought it and not asked before. But now days I really have to hold on to my green.

So are Im doing the right thing to buy this light, or should I wait for another to come out?

If it would have been avaliable at Fenixstore I would have bought it right after I read the first post!


----------



## jayflash (May 6, 2008)

Would an 18650 cell version be about twice the size, in volume, over the H30?


----------



## Snow (May 6, 2008)

FlashSpyJ said:


> Im thinking of buying one, should I? Probably a dumb question huh?  I know what the answer will be, but since Ive heard that fenix are comin out with a headlamp no? And that zebralight will come out with a 18650 headlamp, im not sure Im doing the right thing buying the H30? It seems to be a very nice little lamp, nice floody beam, enought output? etc. Its not to expensive either.
> So should I? If I would have a three outside where it grew money on, I would have bought it and not asked before. But now days I really have to hold on to my green.
> 
> So are Im doing the right thing to buy this light, or should I wait for another to come out?
> ...



I would buy one. I prefer CR123A for my lights. I am running a rechargeable in mine, so the only advantage I can see for the 18650 light would be runtime, but the runtime is already longer than I could possible need. I'd also imagine the 18650 version will be quite a bit bigger.

As for the Fenix headlamp, I have heard nothing about it. Who knows when it will come out? You might as well go ahead and buy the H30. You may end up getting 6 months of use out of it before Fenix releases their headlamp.

If you end up not liking it, I'll buy it from you.


----------



## Patriot (May 7, 2008)

BIGIRON said:


> Me too. Maybe the single most useful light I now have (H30). Have the H50 on the way.





Two of the nicest and most useful little lights I own. It's kinda like my new CMG infinity.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (May 7, 2008)

Im very weak...  I just made a pre-order on one H30!

Hopefully I did the right thing! 

I would say that 90% of the light purchases I have made since I became a member here are because of you people! 

Writing stories and other things that makes you wanna buy every single light you see!

But I wouldnt have found such nice lights whitout you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ace12 (May 7, 2008)

I just ordered an H30 from Zebralight. It showed it as "In-Stock"


----------



## uk_caver (May 8, 2008)

Just got my H50 (seemed to take 2 weeks in the airmail system after dispatch was confirmed).
It's certainly a nice device. Though I have got used to good flood beams in some homemade caving lights/headtorches over the last few years, the amount of light is impressive for a unit the size of the H50, and it'll make an excellent addition to my other backup lights, as well as being a good way of using up part-used/uncertain AAs on camping trips.

I'm seriously impressed with the hardness of the anodizing - trying to engrave my name on the casing (on the end of the opened main body, past the thread, to avoid spoiling the outside), it took a fair amount of pressure with a Dremel and a carbide engraving tip to get through the surface.
I'll be interested to see how it holds up to long-term use, but it looks like it should hold up very well.


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 8, 2008)

Ace12 said:


> I just ordered an H30 from Zebralight. It showed it as "In-Stock"


Same here. I needed a headlamp and had to give Zebralight a try!


----------



## MiniLux (May 8, 2008)

Ace12 said:


> I just ordered an H30 from Zebralight. It showed it as "In-Stock"


 
Yep, waited for this, ordered my 3rd H30 ... ya never know where you might need it


----------



## TomasCoSauce (May 9, 2008)

I just ordered the H50 directly from Zebralight. Their site said In-Stock...Lets see how long this takes...

Will this blow away my Petzl Tikka XP? :thinking:


----------



## DONLITE (May 9, 2008)

I hope I don't discourage anyone, but has anyone read the CPF thread about UI switch problem with the H30? Have I been misinformed? There are two CPF threads that are "polar opposites!" It hasn't been my lack of effort or expense trying to obtain the H30, However when you purchase an item >$50 (including shipment)????? I've always trusted and respected CPF members, however, after I've done the research and " read all the threads" ??? I'm currently "BLOWN AWAY" !!!! :sick2:


----------



## Snow (May 9, 2008)

DONLITE said:


> I hope I don't discourage anyone, but has anyone read the CPF thread about UI switch problem with the H30? Have I been misinformed? There are two CPF threads that are "polar opposites!" It hasn't been my lack of effort or expense trying to obtain the H30, However when you purchase an item >$50 (including shipment)????? I've always trusted and respected CPF members, however, after I've done the research and " read all the threads" ??? I'm currently "BLOWN AWAY" !!!! :sick2:



They are aware of the problem and reportedly fixed it. Mine was from a new batch after they identified and took care of the issue and I have not had any problems with it.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (May 9, 2008)

nekomane said:


> H51



Sweeeeeet. I had been thinking of buying an H30 as soon as the UI issues cleared up, but it's just so much easier to solar charge a AA NiMH than a Li-Ion. I can wait the couple months mentioned in the linked post.


----------



## DM51 (May 9, 2008)

DONLITE said:


> I hope I don't discourage anyone


Well, you seem to have been doing your best to try recently, haven't you, with this post here and other very similar ones in the H30 UI problem thread. 

You've made your point, anyway. No need to labour it - what you are doing almost amounts to cross-posting.


----------



## Quickstrike (May 10, 2008)

I'm waiting on the 18650 version. 

I always go for the brightest and longest lasting light... and 18650 is still plenty small IMO.

Anybody know how much longer I will have to wait?

I thought I read that it was going to be a January release, along with the H30, but still not here .


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 10, 2008)

Does anyone think an accessory tube could make the H30 run on an 18650 really easy?! How well do you think Zebralight would like that idea? You know a short wait for tooling and they get to sell a tube to anyone who already has a H30.
:twothumbs
There are plenty of guys on CPF who could make a short run of tubes for us as well..............................


EDIT: Just started looking closer at pics and I see that this idea probably won't work! I dream too much it seems.:sigh:


----------



## dandruff (May 11, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Two of the nicest and most useful little lights I own.



coming from someone with a PH50? wow!


----------



## Ace12 (May 12, 2008)

Just got an email from Zebralight this morning letting me now they shipped my H30.


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 12, 2008)

Got one of those yesterday as well!


----------



## Mr. Blue (May 13, 2008)

guys, think these would be ok for a runner's light?


----------



## Snow (May 13, 2008)

Well as of last night, I have now experience the UI issue. I changed the battery and the light wouldn't work. It would come on in high, go to momentary only, or cycle through the levels without me being able to stop it. I guess it's time to contact Zebralight to see if they're really fixed this or not. It's a shame since it's such a great light. Hopefully they'll get it sorted out.


----------



## tsask (May 13, 2008)

I haven't received my H30 yet. I know they were held up with some flickering issues. I hope mine is OK when it arrives.
I may use this light to replace the Novatac 120P on my belt. 

(I really like the 120P it's just that when I go to use it it doesn't always respond. I have a new cell in it and it's screwed on tight. Sometimes when I try to click to second setting it turns off.)

The H30 could be just what I need with that low low, and powerful 80 lumen high with a decent medium., plus I think this light will tailstand. With it's 45 degree angled head it could also give great hands free operation. 
I'm waiting on my package from fenix-store


----------



## Patriot (May 13, 2008)

*tsask*, I think you'll really like the H30 and it should be worth the wait. I don't however see this as a replacement for a higher powered, reflectored, "tactical" style light though. I use these two lights much differently but they do compliment one another. The H30 is great for hands free lighting needs 20 feet and less, the Novatac is great for a whole mix of handheld lighting but is capable of more more that 20 feet of useful light. Like I stated before, they compliment each other but I really don't feel that one can replace another.

I hope that your light arrives soon.


----------



## half-watt (May 13, 2008)

tsask said:


> (I really like the 120P it's just that when I go to use it it doesn't always respond. I have a new cell in it and it's screwed on tight. Sometimes when I try to click to second setting it turns off.)



we interrupt this Thread to helpfully respond to a comment in a prev. Post...


two issues i've encountered with two of the NovaTac's i own (others haven't had any problems).

symptom in all three cases with two lights: light would not turn on.

successful solutions employed:

1. batt. tube seemed to be tight, but required further tightening to make better contact with the head - fixed both a 120P and an 85P in this manner. needed to really sock that sucker down on the 120P, but only used a lesser tightening effort on the 85P

2. spring required just a tad of untwisting to cause it to make good contact; this fixed the same 85P on another earlier occasion.

perhaps one or both of these solutions will work for you?


if neither works and you purchased your NovaTac from LightHound.com, just call them and they will issue a RMA and perhaps send you a new NovaTac or a temporary loaner until yours is returned (i was offered both, but ended up canceling the RMA when i figured out the first NovaTac problem with my first 120P - all lights are still functioning w/o any further problems. it is the only light that i've EDC'd *daily* for ~11mos now, instead of changing daily to every week or two).


now, back to the Zebralight topic...


----------



## CM (May 18, 2008)

Can someone with an H50 confirm this? According to fenix-store website,

"...Limited Li-ion support: when used with a 14500 Li-ion battery, the light output levels are the same at Low and Medium but lower at High..."

so is the output really lower on high with a Li-Ion? Or should it read lower on high with alkaline or NiMH?


----------



## Lite_me (May 19, 2008)

I got my H50 from the Fenix-store so it is of a later vintage. 

Mine has the same Low - Med & Hi with both NiMh and 14500s. Output on all modes with both battery types is very close but I'd have to give the edge to the NiMh as being slightly brighter on all settings.


----------



## RonM (May 19, 2008)

Fenix Store helped me out with an H50 just in time for my daughters trip to Africa. I've avoided the Zebra's because they were too wide beam for me, but I wanted her to have something super reliable.

Having played with her light a bit, confirmed the H50's 120 degree beam is too wide. for me. Lights up the end of my nose! Would like to see the H30's 80 degree beam in the H50's body, since I prefer to stick with AA batts.


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 19, 2008)

That very light is on it's way.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 20, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> That very light is on it's way.


But when!!! I want it now!


----------



## husky20 (May 20, 2008)

looks like im going to go ahead and get me an H30 nice little headlamp :thumbsup:


----------



## xcel730 (May 21, 2008)

The H30 is a sweet light, small with nice flood. This will be my new backpacking headlamp. The only thing I wish is that they made the same style clip for the H30 as they did with the H50. 

On the photo below is the H50 with the clip on the front, you see how the clip is wide so it doesn't block the LED? For the H30, when you try to put the clip the same way, the top of the clip is blocking parts of the LED. Does anyone has both the H30 and H50 test to see if the H50 clip works on the H30? I may want to ask Zebralight if they could either send or sell me one if it fits. Thanks


----------



## NickBose (May 23, 2008)

2 quick questions about the zebralights:
- Are they regulated?
- With the H50: While wearing it on your head, can you twist the tailcap using one hand or must it be twisted with two hands (one hand holding the body and the other twisting the tail cap)?


----------



## uk_caver (May 23, 2008)

NickBose said:


> - Are they regulated?


Yes


NickBose said:


> - With the H50: While wearing it on your head, can you twist the tailcap using one hand or must it be twisted with two hands (one hand holding the body and the other twisting the tail cap)?


The cap _is_ fairly stiff.
I find I can turn the light on one-handed - grip the body in the hand and use finger/thumb to twist the tailcap. However, though turning the light on isn't too hard, choosing a specific level is trickier, especially since the hand tends to obscure the LED so it's hard to see what level it's at.

I guess practice might help, but for me, the one-handed thing would be most useful to get some light while my other hand is temporarily occupied, rather than a normal way of operating the light.
If I was planning on regularly wanting to control a light one-handed, I'd use a different light.


----------



## NickBose (May 27, 2008)

uk_caver said:


> Yes
> 
> If I was planning on regularly wanting to control a light one-handed, I'd use a different light.




Advice taken, H30-Q5 ordered 4 days ago and wahoo it's shipped today.


----------



## tsask (May 27, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> *tsask*, I think you'll really like the H30 and it should be worth the wait. I don't however see this as a replacement for a higher powered, reflectored, "tactical" style light though. I use these two lights much differently but they do compliment one another. The H30 is great for hands free lighting needs 20 feet and less, the Novatac is great for a whole mix of handheld lighting but is capable of more more that 20 feet of useful light. Like I stated before, they compliment each other but I really don't feel that one can replace another.
> 
> I hope that your light arrives soon.


THANKS!
It's been backordered at fenix store the E0s are in.... can't wait for the Zebralight!


----------



## abvidledUK (May 27, 2008)

Which setting do you find useful for what event ?

Reading book / paper, walking indoors or outdoors, under car bonnet etc ?


----------



## RGB_LED (May 27, 2008)

Fyi from the Fenix-Store site... You may be one of the lucky ones as it appears they received their first shipment and filled part of their back-orders. I'm still waiting for mine to arrive... 

**** May 23, 2008 ***
We received a shipment of Zebralight H50 and H30 headlamps. We've tested the H30s to ensure that the new firmware functions properly. Please note that this is just our first shipment of H30s and it will not cover our entire back-order queue.

Our second shipment should arrive early next week. We really appreciate everyone's patience as we work as quickly as we can to fulfill the back-orders.*


----------



## RGB_LED (May 27, 2008)

abvidledUK said:


> Which setting do you find useful for what event ?
> 
> Reading book / paper, walking indoors or outdoors, under car bonnet etc ?


I have an H50 and here are my preferences on the tasks that you mention... my caveat is that you may have personal preferences in terms of how much light you need for a given task:

- Reading book: Medium
- Walking indoors: Medium / High (of course, that depends on the size of your home and what you're doing)
- Walking outdoors: Wrong light for this purpose as it doesn't throw that far to be useful say, more than 3-8 feet ahead of you... It would be more useful if you're doing something fairly close like camping chores or setting up for a night-time mountain bike ride
- Under car bonnet: Medium for basic stuff like checking fluid levels, or jump-starting your car... otherwise High, if you need to do more than look

I'll add a few other tasks that I do with the light...
- Late night bathroom run / food run: Low
- Adding / removing components from my computer: Medium
- Looking through garage / storage unit: High

My $0.02...


----------



## abvidledUK (May 28, 2008)

RGB_LED said:


> I have an H50 and here are my preferences on the tasks that you mention... my caveat is that you may have personal preferences in terms of how much light you need for a given task:
> 
> - Reading book: Medium
> - Walking indoors: Medium / High (of course, that depends on the size of your home and what you're doing)
> ...




Excellent, thanks


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 30, 2008)

Ordered the 8th of this month from Zebra, arrived today.
I love this little light! 0 defects. I'm wearing it now..........


----------



## DM51 (May 30, 2008)

There's a certain amount of duplication and cross-posting creeping in, so I'm going to close this thread and we can continue here.


----------

